# Creer mon application iPhone/iPad



## designer (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, depuis plusieurs semaines je m'acharne à concevoir une interface d'application (je n'en suis qu'au stade du dessin sur feuille).

J'aimerais apprendre à créer de A à Z mon application. Mais ma connaissance en Htlm5 et codage,... est absolument inexistante. 

Je cherche donc à m'informer à prendre des cours,... Mais de quoi ai je besoin pour creer une app ? 

-Connaisance du Htlm5 (ou autres ?) ?
-Le kit de developpement SDK
- ?

Si vous avez des livres à me conseiller, des tutos en ligne, etc, je suis completement preneur.

J'apprécirais énormement que vous m'aidiez à réaliser cette première app.

Merci


----------



## CBi (6 Novembre 2010)

Ça dépend ce que tu veaux faire =

une application native qui sera distribuée par l'Apple Store est quelque chose de assez coton à faire pour un débutant. Il te faut maîtriser le langage de programmation Objective-C. 

Par contre, une application web que le ipod touch/iphone exécute à partir du web est queique chose de beaucoup plus simple, qui va te demander de savoir ce qu'est le html, un peu les css, et javascript pour faire de jolies choses plus animées.

Pour commencer, si tu parles l'anglais = un css "tout fait" qui permet très facilement de faire sa propre webapp = iwebkit.
Et 1 bouquin intéressant =  Building iPhone apps


----------



## designer (6 Novembre 2010)

d'accord merci, je vais me procurer ce livre, en français, car je ne maîtrise pas assez l'anglais pour y comprendre quoi que ce soit.

Mais, pourrais tu me définir la différence entre ce que tu appelles une app native et une app web ?

cette deuxième option m'a clairement l'air plus accessible, cependant, je ne comprends pas,  
ce genre d'app est une sorte de mini web-site? Cela nécessite donc que je créé un site ? Je suis dans le flou, néanmoins je ne baisserais pas les bras, merci de ton aide, j'espère que j'en aurais encore.


----------



## twinworld (6 Novembre 2010)

une app web, c'est le portage sur l'iPhone et l'iPad d'un site web existant. Comme l'appli de MacG pour l 'iPhone. Une application native, c'est une application autonome développée que pour l'iPhone ou l'iPad.


----------



## designer (6 Novembre 2010)

D'accord. Donc si je créé une application web, c'est en fait un site web amélioré qui serra "visionnnable"(je sais que ca ne se dit pas, mais je ne trouve pas d'autres mots  ) depuis un iphone.

Et la crétaion de cette app web peut etre faite depuis iWeb ? Ou nécéssite elle directement le SDK d'Apple ?

J'ai commencé à lire les articles des différents liens que CBi m'a fournis, en réalité ce codage ne m'est pas totalement inconnu, je l'utilisait déjà il y a longtemps dans mes blogs pour y mettre l'heure, un message défilant, et d'autres choses, le tout grâce à ce site web: http://www.widgeo.net/

Ca me passionne vraiment 

Grand merci


----------



## designer (7 Novembre 2010)

L'application que j'aimerais créer est celle ci:

Comme bien souvent, la création d'une app part d'un besoin qui n'est pas satisfait, dans mon cas c'est celui de posséder un livret de croquis numérique. Entre le iBook de Apple, l'app Awesome Note de BRID et SketchBook de Autodesk Inc.

Mon idée serait de créer un app qui représenterais un véritable carnet de croquis que l'on peut personnaliser. On pourra y écrire, dessiner et agrémenter de photos.

l'appélation Sketchbook aurait été idéale mais lle est déjà utilisée. D'autres idées d'appélation, vous pouvez m'aider à choisir:

-Canvas(Book)
-Book of Sketch (trop proche de SkecthBook)
Booklet of Canvas/Skecth/Outline
-DraftBook
-Carnet
-Roughing Book


----------



## designer (20 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, il y à quelques jours, j'ai lu ans l'actualité igénération qu'il existait un site permettant de créer une app à partir d'un site web. Une démo de 30 jours étant proposée je viens de m'y essayer. 
Ce site se nomme Cashew (http://cashew.madebykawet.com/)
Si vous connaissez encore quelque chose dans le genre je suis preneur évidement.


----------



## filaton (22 Novembre 2010)

Étant moi-même dév, je te conseille de commencer par faire des applis simples, du genre convertisseur de monnaie, avant de t'attaquer à un bloc-notes, surtout personnalisable. Et surtout, essaye de te détacher de l'interface car c'est le plus simple à faire. Il faut bien garder à l'esprit qu'une appli c'est des dizaines et des dizaines (plutôt des centaines d'ailleurs) de lignes de code, l'interface c'est vraiment le plus simple à faire. Commence donc par faire un truc simple et à bien piger l'organisation des classes car pour développer un projet comme le tien, il faut un maximum d'organisation sinon t'es très vite perdu.


----------



## designer (28 Novembre 2010)

Salut ! 
Merci pour ta réponse !
J'ai un ami qui créé des petits jeux simpliste sur des pages webs qui m'a donné un site de tutorials. Lesiteduzero.com
Je suis occupé à dévorer ses tuto depuis pas moin de 3 heures !


----------

